# Update on Walmart pricing $4 Xanax



## Weston (Sep 23, 2006)

Since the thread dated 10/22/08 on Wally's pricing has been closed, I just wanted to post that generic Xanax for low dose at least is now pricing at $4. The prescription was only 50mg x 50. Not sure how much other doses and quantities would cost. It had been pricing at $11 before the last couple of refills.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Weston said:


> Since the thread dated 10/22/08 on Wally's pricing has been closed, I just wanted to post that generic Xanax for low dose at least is now pricing at $4. The prescription was only 50mg x 50. Not sure how much other doses and quantities would cost. It had been pricing at $11 before the last couple of refills.


That's certainly a change. Walmart's prior list of $4 meds was totally devoid of any controlled substance.

I just looked it up and their online list dated November 4 doesn't show alprazolam. Here's a list of Walmart's $4 mental health meds:

http://www.walmart.com/cservice/contextual_help_popup.gsp?modId=553159



> WALMART/SAM'S CLUB $4 Prescription Drug Program
> Mental Health Medications
> List Effective November 7, 2008
> $4 30-DAY $10 90-DAY
> ...


----------

